# The Moss Temple, Kyoto - pictures



## Ben C (24 Feb 2014)

Morning all,

I thought I'd post a few pictures from a trip to the Moss Temple just outside Kyoto, Japan. Known as Kokedera in Japanese, its invitation-only so few tourists get to see it. The name of the temple building itself is Saiho-ji. I thought these might serve as inspiration for a few people out there. Needless to say, you'll find better images by Googling it, but I thought these might make a good conversation starter

Happy reading, all!

Ben


----------



## Ben C (24 Feb 2014)




----------



## tim (24 Feb 2014)

Nice Ben, hoping my new tree scape will resemble something like this, thanks for sharing


----------



## Antoni (4 Mar 2014)

Wonderful! Definitely a good inspirational source for a moss/clada scape..


----------



## aliclarke86 (10 Mar 2014)

This is special indeed, thanks for sharing

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## iowphil (10 Mar 2014)

Very nice indeed, love how the moss just flows, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoda-BB (1 Apr 2014)

Thx 4 sharing


----------



## Alastair (1 Apr 2014)

Agreed really is special. I get the feeling that its almost mystical like and if your ever there going round people feel they have to whisper.....


----------

